# Whats the oldest Piranha you've had?



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i was just wondering?


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

My red belly is 9 years old and doing excellant.
Theres a couple older ones on here that I have heard. One being 13. Also a rumor of some lady who has one in it's 30s. I would like to see that confirmed though.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

reports of P living up to 35 years in the home aquarium


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Does anyone remember how old that red was that alcas74 had? Wasn't it like 13 years old or something crazy like that?


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

7 months and going strong!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ive had this baby red for almost 2 years now. Sadly its only 3.5 inches big LMFAO i raised it from dime sized


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

thats weird . . . i had my piranhas for less than a year and some of them are already 4-5 inches


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

taylorhedrich said:


> Does anyone remember how old that red was that alcas74 had? Wasn't it like 13 years old or something crazy like that?


My red is 13


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

^^^^
Yes, Mr. Fish!!
The oldest I have seen of a PF member.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

35 years in a home aqaurium wow

35 years in a home aqaurium wow


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The oldest S. rhombeus known to me that I personally saw was about 6 inches TL in 1971. The fish died in 2000 and was at captivity at the Steinhardt Aquarium in San Francisco, california. Do the math.

The next one was in Illinois (P. nattereri) that was reported in 1983 and that fish was on display at a pet store for over 30 years. Do not know if that fish is alive today (doubt it), but yes they can live for a very long time with proper care.


----------



## vincecarder (Feb 1, 2006)

My red was 13 when he died. He probably would still be around if it wasn't for someone throwing in cooked salmon when I was away on vacation and not cleaning the extra pieces out of the tank.


----------



## 1jzstang (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a red breasted that is 30-31 years old, approx 12" ( I know every previous owner) He's probably not gonna make it much longer though, poor guy is sideways at the bottom for 2 days now....


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

had a red that was 15 years old


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I had 4 Reds for 12-15 yrs.


----------

